# Matt Hughes sig and avvy



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey everyone I am looking for a Matt Hughes sig and avvy with some correlation to eachother, Just have my name on the sig and initials on the avvy, no real text preference. 100k to the best combo, maybe more if I like it alot.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for a Matt Hughes sig and avvy with some correlation to eachother, Just have my name on the sig and initials on the avvy, no real text preference. 100k to the best combo, maybe more if I like it alot.


Whay sizes do you want them?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

About the size of my current combo


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> About the size of my current combo


Sorry, but I can't see your current sig. It's not displaying.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*avvy*

Here's an avvy


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*The Sig*

A sig too


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

and the money goes to Obscura1560 thanks alot man


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anytime, pal, thanks


----------

